# Ecran Powerbook 1400cs



## Amok (28 Mai 2000)

Hi!
J'ai des problèmes d'écran instable (luminosité aléatoire, contraste utilisable au minimum uniquement) sur un Powerbook 1400cs sous OS 8.6. Il ne s'agit pas d'un problème matériel (tresse de liaison HS par exemple) car lorsqu'il est connecté en DD externe via SCSI sur un G4, l'écran de veille (Bus SCSI 2 flottant sur fond blanc) est OK; Pouvez vous m'en dire plus?! Est-ce un problème logiciel? D'avance merci!

------------------
 <A HREF="http://amokmultimedia.f
ree.fr" TARGET=_blank>http://amokmultimedia.f
ree.fr</A>


----------



## Fogi (29 Mai 2000)

Il existe des mises  jours spcifiques pour PB 1400 sur le site d'apple, sais t-on jamais.


----------



## Fogi (29 Mai 2000)

Peut-tre la soluce.
PB 1400 PMU updater, "une extention qui remedie au problme potentiel de contraste et luminosit sur certains PB 1400". http://assu.info.apple.com/swupdates.nsf/north-america?openview  & count=50
Cliquer sur la lettre P.


----------



## Fogi (29 Mai 2000)

Dsol je me suis plant dans l'URL.
Mille excuses.


----------



## Fogi (29 Mai 2000)

Peut-tre la soluce.
PB 1400 PMU updater, "une extention qui remedie au problme potentiel de contraste et luminosit sur certains PB 1400". http://assu.info.apple.com/swupdates.nsf/north-america?openview  & count=50
Cliquer sur la lettre P.


----------



## Fogi (30 Mai 2000)

J'espre que a marchera.
En fait je me suis fait des nÏuds ...j'ai envoy 2 fois  la rponse...c'est pas grave


----------



## Amok (30 Mai 2000)

Merci, mais l'adresse n'est toujours pas bonne! (impossible de trouver le serveur...)

------------------
 <A HREF="http://amokmultimedia.free.fr
ree.fr" TARGET=_blank>http://amokmultimedia.f
ree.fr</A>


----------



## Amok (30 Mai 2000)

La bonne adresse est:http://asu.info.apple.com/swupdates.nsf/artnum/n10764
(pour info)
Encore merci!

------------------
 <A HREF="http://amokmultimedia.free.fr
ree.fr" TARGET=_blank>http://amokmultimedia.f
ree.fr</A>


----------

